

Hand-written letters via email - ca98am79
https://www.epistly.com/

======
zoidb
I would state more explicitly that these letters are hand-written by a human,
not using a hand-written font or hand written samples. i think there is a lot
of gray area when something is claimed to be "hand written" and i would want
to be sure, in no uncertain terms what I am buying. It is nice that you
include a sample but I've seen computer generated snailmail spam that looks as
realistic.

~~~
ca98am79
good idea - thanks for the feedback!

------
singer
If the goal is to make letters look more genuine, then won't it look a bit odd
when the postmark on the letter shows it being mailed from a different state?

~~~
ca98am79
Thanks for your comment. One thing I want to make clear is that we aren't
trying to deceive anyone - we simply want to provide a service that allows
people to easily send hand-crafted letters and cards, because they are a nicer
thing to get in the mail. We also have an interface that gives you a recorded
history of all of the letters you've sent.

------
ckluis
Can you print a company logo (ours not yours) on it if you do the
subscription?

~~~
ca98am79
yes, we have had some customers who want the letter hand-written on their own
company letterhead. We do this for the Author plan or higher. Send me an
email: mike@epistly.com if you have any questions.

~~~
ckluis
K. I'll pass it around internally and see if the sales guys have any interest.

------
zoidb
another suggestion - put the sample right on your FAQ page.

------
janeesah
that's awesome!

~~~
ca98am79
thanks! also check out the api: <https://api.epistly.com>

